# FB dike etiquette



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just curious as to what is the norm or accepted etiquette in dike shooting at Farmington Bay as to closeness to other hunters. I am not overly comfortable with other shooters within 150 yards of me but what is the norm out there on FB as you have seen? Not referring to opening weekend but more as to the hard core hunters who go out there now and are serious hunters.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

In my experience, people pick a zone where they plan to hunt, then spread out as far away from others as possible within that zone. That could be 100, 50, or 20 yards between you and the next guy. It all depends on the crowd.

In places such as the main dike (the one that runs east from the parking lot), it's not uncommon to be 20 yards from the next guy, in my experience. The people who hunt there simply accept that there won't be much room sometimes. Those who won't accept that hunt elsewhere because other people come and crowd them out. 

Elsewhere at FB I don't really ever see overcrowding on the dikes to be an issue. In Utah in general it seems that dike hunters keep around 100 yards apart except in certain exceptional places like the main dike at FB, Howard Slough, or Unit 1A on the bird refuge when the swans are in, to name a few.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Not referring to opening weekend but more as to the hard core hunters who go out there now and are serious hunters.


If you're hunting on the dike at fb, then you ain't hardcore!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> If you're hunting on the dike at fb, then you ain't hardcore!


I think you could be, unfortunately I don't have a boat and am not sure where else to go to walk in with my grandson. I would say hardcore is hunting ducks for the better part of about 48 years, unless you disagree.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I think you could be, unfortunately I don't have a boat and am not sure where else to go to walk in with my grandson. I would say hardcore is hunting ducks for the better part of about 46 years, unless you disagree.


I don't have a boat either ;-) and the fb main dike would be the last place I'd take a kid to do some true pass shooting. But I understand limitations, especially not knowing an area and getting out is better than nothing, so I know I was generalizing a bit. I'm more talking about the guys with the expensive new gear, face painted with their twelve calls and bands they bought off of ebay, that walk the dike and skyblast. Not meaning to lump ya in with them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> I don't have a boat either ;-) and the fb main dike would be the last place I'd take a kid to do some true pass shooting. But I understand limitations, especially not knowing an area and getting out is better than nothing, so I know I was generalizing a bit. I'm more talking about the guys with the expensive new gear, face painted with their twelve calls and bands they bought off of ebay, that walk the dike and skyblast. Not meaning to lump ya in with them.


No offense taken, thanks for clarifying. Yeah I know I get frustrated at those guys on the dikes there that need a howitzer to hit what they're shooting at but if I had somewhere else to go to take my little buddy that I knew of I would. I've seen guys unload on ducks 200 yards away and just shake my head and hope they run out of shells before the ducks quit flying. Last weekend some guys came and set up 40 yards from us and shot at anything within 200 yards even if they were shooting over us.....it was deeply frustrating and my little buddy was disappointed as it got him fewer shots too. Finally they left and we got a few shots and he dropped a bufflehead and gadwal.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how old is your grandson? what kinda shape are you in?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is there such a thing as etiquette on the center dike? I would walk in from the south entrance and use those dikes, I would walk south of unit 2 on the dike, I would walk west of goose egg island, or west of the airboat channel, or anything else before I hunt center dike. Farmington Bay has a huge dike system you could walk for days, don't let people tell you center dike is the only place to hunt.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Is there such a thing as etiquette on the center dike? I would walk in from the south entrance and use those dikes, I would walk south of unit 2 on the dike, I would walk west of goose egg island, or west of the airboat channel, or anything else before I hunt center dike. Farmington Bay has a huge dike system you could walk for days, don't let people tell you center dike is the only place to hunt.


Indeed. Sometimes I only have time for a quick morning pass-shoot, and if it's all I have time to do, I'll hunt the center dike. But like I said, I go in with the expectation that it may be crowded and that I'll just have to be accommodating in order to have a good time. Last Saturday, though, I spent ten minutes planning a strategy on google earth, carried out my plan, and had a good pass-shoot. It took a few miles on a bike to get to my destination, but I found enough birds to keep it interesting and there was no one around.

Check out the maps of the WMA's and you'll see there are plenty of places for a pass-shooter to go. http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/waterfowl.html


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> how old is your grandson? what kinda shape are you in?


He will be 12 in January. We are both in good shape however I would prefer to keep the walk no more than 1.5 miles each way if possible.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

alright, I will send you a pm later to some spots I would go that aren't too bad and might help ya bag a few more.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> alright, I will send you a pm later to some spots I would go that aren't too bad and might help ya bag a few more.


Much appreciated, by the way I am right next door in Draper. By the way if anyone is interested in a duck gumbo recipe just yell on here and I'll post it. Our family has been making them for over a 100 years now. It was handed down from Grandma to dad and he taught me how to make it.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

I would like to request that recipe


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I want that recipe also


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Duck and Sausage Gumbo. Ok you probably won't find andouille sausage here so you can use some Kielbasa instead.

Duck 'N' Sausage Gumbo

Ingredients

3-4 wild ducks (whole)
8 quarts water
2 large onions quartered
4 stalks celery quartered
3 bay leaves
3 cloves garlic diced
1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
Boil ducks in a large pot along with all ingredients above. Simmer uncovered for 1 1/2 hours our until tender. Remove ducks and de-bone and set duck stock on the side...

Next:

Roux---
2 cups flour
1-1/2 cup oil

Main Gumbo:

1 lb sliced smoked sausage , I cut it into 3/4 inch thick slices
4 cups chopped onions
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped green pepper
4 cloves garlic minced
2 carrots thinly sliced
3 tablespoons chopped parsley or dried parsely
4 quarts duck stock
1/2 cup red wine
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon red pepper
1/2 teaspoon oregano
2 tablespoons Tabasco

Directions:

In a large heavy pot make a dark roux with oil and flour (dark = very dark brown, not black) . Add all vegetables and cook for 10 minutes until tender. Add stock, wine and seasonings then simmer for 15 minutes.

Add duck and sausage, bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer on low for 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Long and slow is called for here.

Serve over rice and sprinkle with green onions. Try baked sweet potatoes for a side dish along with toasted whole wheat bread.

Will serve 10-12.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That sound awesome, I'm going to try that! I made some Andouille sausage a few years ago out of some pigs that I raised and it was wonderful, I'm going to make some more next year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> That sound awesome, I'm going to try that! I made some Andouille sausage a few years ago out of some pigs that I raised and it was wonderful, I'm going to make some more next year.


You just might be my new BFF if you do !!!!! LOL

I grew up on duck and sausage gumbo. Our family was all duck hunters and the freezer stayed full of mallards. We had it almost every week during the winter.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

pm sent LostLouisianian


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I've always used the rule, that if I can stick my arms straight out to my side and not touch another hunter, then I'm far enough away from them. And any duck that falls near me and I win the foot race, is mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

horn hunter said:


> I've always used the rule, that if I can stick my arms straight out to my side and not touch another hunter, then I'm far enough away from them. And any duck that falls near me and I win the foot race, is mine. :mrgreen:


But the real question is, can you outrun a load of 12 gauge 3" #2 shot at 1450 fps?


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> But the real question is, can you outrun a load of 12 gauge 3" #2 shot at 1450 fps?


And that's why I'm glad I own a boat... The crazy shoot people over a duck guys belong on the dike.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

horn hunter said:


> And that's why I'm glad I own a boat... The crazy shoot people over a duck guys belong on the dike.


Oh heck hunting out of a boat takes all the sport out of outrunning everyone else. Heck you ain't lived until you've had your behind end peppered pickin up a duck someone else thought was theirs. Besides if it is #2 shot or smaller then it heals up pretty quick anyway. :shock: Remember he who dies with the biggest gun wins !!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

At least the shot in your a$$ will be non toxic......piss off a pheasant hunter and you could get lead poisoning!!------SS


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I hunt the dikes, not Farmington but other WMA's. However the one we have been frequenting this year is a good 2 mile jaunt, my 7 year old does it with me. We hunt the dikes because he is 7, too small for waders, and too small the hack through the frag and 2 feet deep water. I like the boat guys who call you out, then they quit in a few weeks after freeze up. Ask my little guy if getting up before 5, gearing up, and going on the Batan Death March for an hour through the darkness, regardless of weather to sit out on a dike and freeze to death just to watch dad miss more than he kills is softcore. My 7 year old will outhike 90% of the guys in here, and does so without ever getting the "glory" of shooting. Unlike our boat friends who quit in Nov., my little dude will be out there in Jan., when the "hardcore" guys have long since retired. And as for face paint, guess what, he likes Duck Dynasty, I like that he likes a family centered show, and they paint, so he likes to paint, I have found I like a little black under my eyes, but if it makes it fun for him we paint up. Don't be a hater on the guys hunting dikes with the kids, a lot of those kids will out hunt you "hardcore" dudes every day of the week and twice on sunday. As for the original thought of the post. When we hunt Howard Slough, for example, we stay away from the "war zone", i don't like the crowding, but I try to teach the right way, and hanging down there with those guys sky busting, not retreving, not picking up empties, not hauling out trash, and basically being lazy clowns isn't what I want him to be around. And yeah, when they open up and shoot all morning, and we get a handfull of shots its hard to explain why we didn't go down there, its closer, easier. Good for you for taking the kid, as long as you two are having fun, who cares what the "experts" think!


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

hossblur said:


> I hunt the dikes, not Farmington but other WMA's. However the one we have been frequenting this year is a good 2 mile jaunt, my 7 year old does it with me. We hunt the dikes because he is 7, too small for waders, and too small the hack through the frag and 2 feet deep water. I like the boat guys who call you out, then they quit in a few weeks after freeze up. Ask my little guy if getting up before 5, gearing up, and going on the Batan Death March for an hour through the darkness, regardless of weather to sit out on a dike and freeze to death just to watch dad miss more than he kills is softcore. My 7 year old will outhike 90% of the guys in here, and does so without ever getting the "glory" of shooting. Unlike our boat friends who quit in Nov., my little dude will be out there in Jan., when the "hardcore" guys have long since retired. And as for face paint, guess what, he likes Duck Dynasty, I like that he likes a family centered show, and they paint, so he likes to paint, I have found I like a little black under my eyes, but if it makes it fun for him we paint up. Don't be a hater on the guys hunting dikes with the kids, a lot of those kids will out hunt you "hardcore" dudes every day of the week and twice on sunday. As for the original thought of the post. When we hunt Howard Slough, for example, we stay away from the "war zone", i don't like the crowding, but I try to teach the right way, and hanging down there with those guys sky busting, not retreving, not picking up empties, not hauling out trash, and basically being lazy clowns isn't what I want him to be around. And yeah, when they open up and shoot all morning, and we get a handfull of shots its hard to explain why we didn't go down there, its closer, easier. Good for you for taking the kid, as long as you two are having fun, who cares what the "experts" think!


Sounds pretty soft core to me... If you're still sitting on dikes after freeze up, you need to rethink your strategy. As for the boat comment, if you have the right boat, you don't need soft water to run. Ice, snow, mud, dirt.... Those guys don't quit in November. In fact most of those guys don't start until November. Sounds like your little kid is just like in was. But if he's as tough as you say, he's capable of hiking off the dikes. Remember, some of the best shoots this state has to offer aren't on WMAs. Go explore, the reward is worth it.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just curious as to what is the norm or accepted etiquette in dike shooting at Farmington Bay as to closeness to other hunters. I am not overly comfortable with other shooters within 150 yards of me but what is the norm out there on FB as you have seen? Not referring to opening weekend but more as to the hard core hunters who go out there now and are serious hunters.


LL,

I am in no way trying to demean you or your question, but what makes you think there is a norm or accepted etiquette for pass shooting waterfowl in ANY of Utah marshes? Most of the folks (yourself not included) that pursue this form of waterfowl shooting are novices with little or no experience of or appreciation for the sport itself. The biggest majority of these folks are teenagers or at best 2 to 3 years out of their teens. They have no concept of yardage estimation or the lethal killing range of today's non-toxic ammo. They walk out on the dikes in tennis shoes and brightly colored clothes with no thought to concealment or retrieval.

Even if you very politely suggested to them that they might be just a tad close to your position, most would probably tell you where to stick it and stay right where they are. There are no published rules or guidelines for this venue and even if there were, who would enforce them? All you can do if pass shooting a dike is to take your best shot at finding a spot with an adequate buffer zone and hope for the best.

My best advice would be to make a few scouting trips by yourself off the dikes and try to find some places that you and your grandson can get into with minimal effort. Walk the dikes and use binoculars to find areas the birds are dropping into and then find the most direct route into that area using the dike system to the fullest. Ride bicycles out on the dikes from the parking areas to make the trip faster and easier. Only pack out 8 or less decoys split between you and your grandson. You'd be very surprised at what just 3 or 4 decoys can bring into a small pocket out in the tulles. Good luck.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

horn hunter said:


> Sounds pretty soft core to me... If you're still sitting on dikes after freeze up, you need to rethink your strategy. As for the boat comment, if you have the right boat, you don't need soft water to run. Ice, snow, mud, dirt.... Those guys don't quit in November. In fact most of those guys don't start until November. Sounds like your little kid is just like in was. But if he's as tough as you say, he's capable of hiking off the dikes. Remember, some of the best shoots this state has to offer aren't on WMAs. Go explore, the reward is worth it.


Yeah, if I had 20k for a airboat it would make me and him better hunters. Hes more than tough enough to get off the dikes, he aint' tall enough. I have lived in the swamp my whole life, I know a lot of spots that I have hit for decades, but not one of them is accessable to 2' long legs. Guess what, him being with me is WAAAAYYYY more important than one or two more birds. We killed a spoonie, green wing, gadwall, and redhead last sat. night, sitting on a dike. Could I do better wadered up and chest deep, you bet, have hundreds of times, but those spots ain't going nowhere, getting put on the "suck list" when I miss, or having him get to see that new pup(10month) retrieving her first duck after he spend the last year "helping" train is what its about now, not proving that i know where to go and how to get there, that will come when he grows a little. Say hi to the little dude tom., we are heading to Howard slough, he will be the kid in the Kings Camo headed south to hunt yet another dike.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey, if y'all see a guy out on the dike at FB next weekend with a purple ball cap with bright yellow LSU letters on it and he's sitting on a camo colored lazy-boy recliner with 12 inch wheels bolted to the side of it and has a red and white ice chest with Dr. Pepper in it that will be me. :grin:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hey, if y'all see a guy out on the dike at FB next weekend with a purple ball cap with bright yellow LSU letters on it and he's sitting on a camo colored lazy-boy recliner with 12 inch wheels bolted to the side of it and has a red and white ice chest with Dr. Pepper in it that will be me. :grin:


Go tigers
I love Louisiana one of the best places I have been. Good food great people. Can't wait till I can go back.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I think there is already a thread about this. Something to do with tracers for shotguns. Most of the comments are pretty spot on for FB dike and Howard slough on opening weekend


----------



## elitewaterfowl (Sep 5, 2014)

Out at FB, I've had bar far the best success the farther I have gone. We went out one day that was no kidding sunny and 65. We traveled like six miles round trip and killed five mallards, three wigeon and one of the guys we were with shot a scoter. As we got back to the parking lot, no one had a duck. I would say that depending on the amount of people (the farther you go, the less you find obviously) the better hunting.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

If I were going to hunt the dikes at Farmington I would go pick up a couple beater bicycles at deseret industries, change the tubes out for the solid rubber ones so that flats aren't an issue, and that way you can extend your range quite a bit farther without it being an issue. After about the third bridge going west on FB the foot soldiers thin out. 

If you are going to foot soldier it though, I would consider the area west of goose egg island. The atv trail that goes west is pretty easy walking, and the outlet streams are used pretty heavily by the birds for navigation. You won't have to go too far opening morning to get some passes at birds heading in to the rest lake from the west.


----------



## honteg (Oct 31, 2012)

Since moving to Utah three years ago I have seen a lot of funny things, but I'd have to say that dike hunting is probably the funniest. When you grow up hunting how most hunters in the Nation hunt and then one day see guys wearing jeans and sitting in lawn chairs shooting ducks 100 ft in the air, you get a pretty big dose of culture shock.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Rtr!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hey, if y'all see a guy out on the dike at FB next weekend with a purple ball cap with bright yellow LSU letters on it and he's sitting on a camo colored lazy-boy recliner with 12 inch wheels bolted to the side of it and has a red and white ice chest with Dr. Pepper in it that will be me. :grin:


What's "LSU"?

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> What's "LSU"?
> 
> .


It's where God lives.:grin:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Louisiana. That word just make me hungry. Road side catfish and crawfish stands. Hush puppies. Sounds great lets go


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> Louisiana. That word just make me hungry. Road side catfish and crawfish stands. Hush puppies. Sounds great lets go


Well you know the deep south, it ain't cookin unless it's fried !!! Or Gumbo 

Now if I could just figger out how to make fried Gumbo, that there would be a billion dollar idea.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I plan to hunt there opening day. I don't care how close anyone is to me. I just want a chance at a snow goose


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

NothinButGreen said:


> I plan to hunt there opening day. I don't care how close anyone is to me. I just want a chance at a snow goose


 And some coots!;-)


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Coots are fun to jump shoot.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well you know the deep south, it ain't cookin unless it's fried !!! Or Gumbo
> 
> Now if I could just figger out how to make fried Gumbo, that there would be a billion dollar idea.


How about a fried burrito filled with gumbo. That's a gumbo chimichanga.

I will take cash or check for that idea


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just curious as to what is the norm or accepted etiquette in dike shooting at Farmington Bay as to closeness to other hunters. I am not overly comfortable with other shooters within 150 yards of me but what is the norm out there on FB as you have seen? Not referring to opening weekend but more as to the hard core hunters who go out there now and are serious hunters.


Real hunters get off the dike!


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

This sums up Farmington Bay pretty well.


----------

